# Ryobi pull cord spring replacement



## olddoc (Jan 4, 2005)

Ryobi 765r 31cc line trimmer. The rope starter became disengaged to the
spring....and i let it (the spring) get loose. Now how do i get the spring back in the recessed mount and at the same time get both ends of the spring engaged.
There must be a trick or tool to get this in place. How did the manufacturer
get the thing in place??? Help will be appreciated.
tentoes


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

you can do it by hand, just coil it back up by hand, and hook it to the mount on the recoiler and the mount on the cover, while having the string ready and waiting, tape that to hold it in. wind it around by hand till it drags pretty good then pull the string out the hole in the cover and put it back together. simple


----------



## olddoc (Jan 4, 2005)

Thanks. I respect your expierence and will try it some more. I tried that multiple
times today and it would either come loose from the spool or the spring would
get loose. I be trying again.


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

wind it up with your hands then use a pair of needle nose pliers to stick it in there not hard to do but kinda tricky and hard on the hands just make a mental note of what way the spring goes in , i think on that one the spring goes in the( pully first,), not 100 % sure on that but you can use a pair of needle of noses to hold the spring after you wind it back up


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah you can use needle noses, just i do it by hand, done alot that way.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Does that trimmer have the sheet metal spring holder or is it just a spring?


----------



## dji (Feb 11, 2005)

I have never had much luck getting a spring back into the housing either. I can coil the spring by hand then when i try to get it back in the housing, the spring pops loose. I guess i don't know the trick either. I have tried to hold the spring with a pair of needle nose pliers after getting it coiled small enough but havent won the battle yet. Your right it is very hard on the hands.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

well what i do is have the cord already around the pulley and ready to go, coil the spring up by holding the inside or starting of it and pull it around till coiled and put it into the housing and then the pulley and very carefully pull the rope out. it will take some practice but it will be easier when you get the hang of it, i'm just use to it by hand due in fact of the tools you can use get in my way.


----------



## dji (Feb 11, 2005)

Yeah your right that wasn't too hard.. I tried to coil the spring first by hand and then inserting it into the housing but I couldn't get this method to work. So the way I did it was by placing the spring on a table then i coiled the spring using the pulley. Once the spring was coiled I slid the pulley into my hand and inserted the spring & pulley together into the housing. Then I hooked the end of the spring into the housing.


----------

